# Wiring for 55 lb Minn Kota Bow Mount Terrova



## msoverto (Aug 6, 2013)

Quick question: I am in the process of building a modified jon boat (basically adding a platform to the boat), and recently purchased a 55 lb thrust bow mounted terrova. I also purchased a minn kota power center which I will be powering the trolling motor with from under the casting deck. I noticed that at the end of the trolling motor wires, that the terminal rings are small in diameter (I believe too small to fit on a battery post). I also purchased a trolling motor receptacle which I plan to install on the platform for easy connections.

my question is for how to appropriately set this up. Is it as simple as taking the trolling motor wire and cutting it at the appropriate length to the receptacle plug in the deck and then taking the remaining wire and attaching it to the other end of the receptacle socket under the deck and then cutting off the smaller circular terminal rings and attaching larger terminal rings which will then connect to the minn kota power center? 

just trying to figure out the proper way to wire this. Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## FerrisBueller (Aug 6, 2013)

Basically it is whatever length you need for each section and whatever works for you.


----------



## msoverto (Aug 6, 2013)

I understand that the length of the wire is customizable to whatever works best, but my question is mainly concerning connecting the wire to the receptacles and then what to do with the smaller diameter terminal rings which I want to connect to the minn kota power center.....is it as simple as removing the smaller diameter terminal rings and adding larger size ones which will appropriately connect to the battery?

Also, is it as simple as just cutting the appropriate length of the trolling motor wire, then attaching a receptacle to it, and taking the remaining trolling motor wire and attaching larger terminal rings which can then connect to the minn kota power center?

any advice would be greatly appreciated! I would hate to screw this up, when I am so close to getting this project complete!


----------



## msoverto (Aug 6, 2013)

Also, am I fine with utilizing the rest of the remaining trolling motor wire to connect the receptacle to the battery, or do I need to go with a different gauge wire? The battery is only going to be about 4 ft under the deck from the trolling motor.....


----------



## FerrisBueller (Aug 6, 2013)

Right, you can basically cut off the ends and replace them with whatever works best for you. I would add a circuit breaker inbetween the battery and the TM though to protect your investment.


----------



## msoverto (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks ferris, I will be connecting the the trolling motor wire to a minn kota power center which already has a circuit breaker....I am now just concerned about the gauge for the wire between the receptacle and the power center.....its only going to be about 4 ft away from the trolling motor....

I called minn kota and they shared that the trolling motor wire is 10 gauge, and I am wondering if I can use the remaining 10 gauge after I cut it for the wire connecting the receptacle to the power center or if I need to go with thicker gauge, ie. 8 or even 6.......

sorry, I am just new to this and don't want to screw it up! thanks for your help!


----------



## FerrisBueller (Aug 6, 2013)

Hey that's what this site is for! I only know because I had asked before as well! With such a short run of wire you would be fine using the remaining wire or using other 10 gauge wire with no problems.


----------



## msoverto (Aug 6, 2013)

great, thanks again for your quick response.....this site is great!


----------



## FerrisBueller (Aug 6, 2013)

what I did with mine was cut the wire and hook up the quick disconnect plug male end, then the female end that mounted to the boat, and from there it ran to a circuit breaker, and then to my batteries. 

Pretty simple really, just make sure you have enough wire where you need it and you should be good to go!


----------

